# Compile custom kernel on another machine



## magicwindmill (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a few identical FreeBSD 7.2 Guest virtual machines (using VirtualBox) and I am trying to compile a custom kernel on one and then move that kernel over to the identical machines.  I installed the src files on the build machine and my custom kernel builds/installs successfully and works fine on that machine.  My problem is that I don't know how to correctly move the kernel over to the other machines...  I tried moving over the /boot/kernel files but the kernel won't boot failing when it tries to load the acpi module.  Can anybody give me the correct procedure to do this?  I appreciate the help!

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2009)

The simplest way to do it is to NFS export /usr/src and /usr/obj (both can be exported read-only). Then mount those on the other machines and do a installkernel and/or installworld there.


----------



## vivek (Dec 1, 2009)

another option is to use rsync to push file from build to target server:

```
rsync -av /usr/src root@server1:/usr/src
rsync -av /usr/obj root@server2:/usr/obj
...
```
etc 

I think rsync is not installed by default but nfs client and server exits in base. So SirDice method is quite good, IMHO.


----------



## magicwindmill (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies!  I tried SirDice's very simple solution and it worked perfectly. Thanks again!


----------

